

FF3 Downloads Per Country/Per Capita (almost real-time) - mojuba
http://mikenz.geek.nz/ff3percapita/

======
mojuba
Notice the difference between Iran - 39th place at the moment, just beside
France, and Iraq - 160.

Among other interesting facts is the US not being in top 10, which I think is
because the US is under the pressure of its own corporations and is generally
not interested in the open browser that much.

